# Making Notes - Development Diary, part 13



## Noam Guterman (Mar 24, 2016)

http://blog.steinberg.net/2016/03/development-diary-part-13/

Seperate Write & Engrave modes, how perfect is that?
I need this thing in my life


----------



## Maximvs (Mar 24, 2016)

You are not the only one to desire this


----------



## Jaap (Mar 24, 2016)

This would be a dream come true to be honest!


----------

